# Betta's mouth is stuck (can't open)



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Groan.... I just noticed that my CT Brutus has not eaten anything from last night or today. The three pellets I gave him today are floating at the top of the water. And I just spotted yesterday's pellets in the gravel. He's trying to eat them but his mouth doesn't move so he can't grab hold of them. It doesn't look swollen or wide open either. 

I just did 100% WC on Sunday so levels should be fine. I'm off to check anyway and to remove the uneaten food. 

He looks good otherwise. It is pathetic to watch him try to eat tho. the poor thing. 

I have Melafix, JF Clear, JF Eliminator on hand. Not sure what to do for the lil guy. I can try to give him some daphnia so he gets some nourishment.

Anyone else have any experience with this? 

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what that could be! Poor Brutus!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Poor Brutus T-T
I hope he get better~


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys but the lil bugger made a liar out of me. While I was testing the water, I saw his mouth moving around just fine. All water levels are perfect and temp is steady at 80F. I tried giving him a little daphnia which he ignored except for maybe one or two.

So I guess I just keep a close eye on him. There must be something going on internally that hasn't presented itself yet.

Crossing fingers. Have a good night all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad it was a false alarm. I hope he'll be ok!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm.... If it is an Internal Parasite try looking at his poop if he poops. Usually when Bettas have Internal Parasites, they have white string poop


----------

